# Looking for owners time on a cat in the BVI



## Shar (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,
I am planning a trip to BVI in March 2012. I know it's a long shot - but does anyone have any owners time available? We would be most interested in the Moorings 4600.
Thank you,
Sharlene


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

i have a lagoon 440 available in march 2012. it's actually better than the moorings 4600


----------



## Shar (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Tridave,
I am very interested. What year is your boat? Please email me at [email protected]. 
Thanks


----------



## Mrmrssmith14 (Dec 7, 2011)

tridave email us at gulfproperties at yahoo dot com

thanks

Shawn


----------



## david12 (Feb 6, 2012)

*tridave*

tridave
i am looking for a cat starting may 12th 2012
do you have any time left on your 440?
thanks
[email protected]


----------



## jrr1 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Owners time*

Tridave
Looking for time March 3-10?


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

march has all but come and gone but i am available after june 29th and all of november and december which are great times in the virgins.


----------



## Chucksails (Jul 3, 2012)

tridave said:


> i have a lagoon 440 available in march 2012. it's actually better than the moorings 4600


Tridave,
Interested in 2013 dates,Please email me.

[email protected]


----------



## abacodan (Jul 20, 2012)

TriDave,
Interested in a week in December 2012, 19-26 if you have available.
Please email me at abacodan at gmail dot com.


----------



## stephenolafson (Sep 17, 2006)

Tridave,

If you still have owners time for the February 2015 send me a note.

Steve


----------

